# He was born to be king



## Encolpius

Hello, I'd like to ask you what collocations what verbal phrase you use to say that sentence. Just because we use a verbal and prepositional phrase (I think Germans, too). Thanks for your cooperation. 

*Hungarian: Királynak született. [literally: He was born to/for king]*
German: Er ist zum König geboren. (???)
Czech: ????
and the rest???


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
«Γεννήθηκε γιά να γίνει βασιλιάς»
ʝe'niθice ʝa na 'ʝini vasi'ʎas

[ʝ] is a voiced palatal fricative
[θ] is a voiceless dental non-sibilant fricative
[c] is a voiceless palatal plosive
[ʎ] is a palatal lateral approximant


----------



## Encolpius

Apmoy70, would you please tell us the literal translation? Thanks.


----------



## phosphore

Serbian:

On je rođen da bude kralj.
[he was born to be king]


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese: Ele nasceu para ser rei.


----------



## Rallino

In Turkish:
*Kral olmak için doğmuş [He was born to be king]*

or more idiomatically:

*Tam da kral olacak adam [(He's) just the right guy to be the king]*


----------



## apmoy70

Encolpius said:


> Apmoy70, would you please tell us the literal translation? Thanks.


It's a verbum pro verbo translation in modern Greek. Do you have something else in mind?


----------



## phosphore

Rallino said:


> In Turkish:
> *Kral olmak için doğmuş [He was born to be king]*
> 
> or more idiomatically:
> 
> *Tam da kral olacak adam [(He's) just the right guy to be the king]*


 
Have you borrowed the word "kral" from a Slavic language?


----------



## Encolpius

Rallino said:


> In Turkish:
> *Kral olmak için doğmuş [He was born to be king]*
> 
> or more idiomatically:
> 
> *Tam da kral olacak adam [(He's) just the right guy to be the king]*



Yes, that kral is really interesting. Since you did not have kings, it is logical you might have borrowed the word. But what would you use instead of king in your culture?


----------



## Rallino

Kral = king
Kraliçe = queen

It's not a Turkish word for sure, you can tell it by the fact that there are two consonants in the beginning, which is not possible for Turkish words. The word _kral_, I don't know about its origin. But I know that the suffix *-içe* in _kraliçe_ (queen) is slavic.

Other words with the same suffix:

İmparatoriçe: Empress (From imparator = emperor)
Çariçe: Tsarina (From çar = tsar)
Tanrıça: Goddess (From Tanrı = God)

We didn't have kingdoms, thus we didn't have kings^^ We had _Sultans (Padişah)._


By the way in some occasions we say:

*Kralmış!* to mean _cool_. (Just like: _király _in Hungarian.)


----------



## bibax

But the Slavic tribes had no king, too. The Slavic word kral (krół, korol, etc.) is obviously derived from the Latin name of Charlemagne (Carolus Magnus) - like in Hungarian: király x Károly. 

Czech:
Narodil se, aby se stal králem.


----------



## Encolpius

Rallino said:


> ...We didn't have kingdoms, thus we didn't have kings^^ We had _*Sultans *(Padişah)._
> By the way in some occasions we say:
> *Kralmış!* to mean _cool_. (Just like: _király _in Hungarian.)



Sorry,  I should have known that. I think I am too tired. 
That's really interesting you use kralmiş! New topic?


----------



## sakvaka

*Finnish*: _Hän on syntynyt kuninkaaksi. _(translative case)

The case of _királynak_ seems to be dative. _Királlyá _is out of consideration, is it?


----------



## Csaba

Királlyá született sounds like he became a king the moment he was born. Királynak született sounds like it was his destiny to become one.


----------



## sakvaka

I see. In Finnish, the both meanings are carried in the same form.


----------



## enoo

*French*: Il est né pour être roi. (Lit. He is born to be king.)


----------



## Encolpius

Yes, sakvaka, királynak is dative, and using királlyá is out of consideration. The only example I can remember is: újjászületik [< új (new) + születik (be born) = reborn]


----------



## ThomasK

Dutch : _voorbestemd om koning te worden_/ predestined to become king. 

Maybe : _in de wieg gelegd om.../_ put in the cradle to become king.


----------



## Juan Nadie

Había nacido para ser rey = He was born to be king.
That is in Spanish, more or less.


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: Kapalaran mong maging Hari/Pinuno.


----------



## 810senior

Japanese: 彼は王となるべく生まれてきた。 or 彼は王になるために生まれてきた。 (he was born, so that he would[ought to] be a king)


----------



## Dymn

Catalan:

_va néixer per ser rei
nasqué per ésser rei _(literary)

_va néixer / nasqué_: 3sing past simple _néixer _"to be born"
_per_: for, to
_ser / ésser_: to be
_rei_: king


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

Byl zrozen k tomu stát se králem.


----------

